# Box Office ME



## thedukester1001 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi All

My first post - hope someone will help me  

I'd like to buy tickets to some of the Pakistan v Sri Lanka cricket matches taking place at the end of this month in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

Some tickets are on sale on Box Office ME - just wondering what people's experience of this website is.

And importantly, how do they deliver tickets - or are they all e-tickets? I ask because I don't currently have a long term address, I'm still in hotel apartments for a while yet. 

Also, can I pay with a UK credit card? 

Sorry for all the questions, hope someone with the answers will be along soon.

Thanks

Si


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

thedukester1001 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My first post - hope someone will help me
> 
> ...


Hello

I am the manager of BoxOfficeMe.com so I can answer all your questions 

The tickets are delivered via Aramex but at the moment we are still waiting on the from the promoter. E-tickets are not really used here because all the events use tickets printed by themselves and sell with many outlets so e-tickets won't work. You can get tickets delivered to a hotel no problem just put your room number and the hotel name it will be easy for Aramex to find a hotel more than some of the addresses which exist here.

Yes you can pay with a UK card in most cases but sometimes the bank can reject the payment. Give it a go if it is rejected it your UK bank rejecting it as we are set up to take any visa or mastercard.


----------

